# Juicepal okeedoked me!



## Marc moscone (Sep 14, 2018)

This guy Juicepal had attitude right from the start of contacting him. He took his time with the order which he said was domestic and would take 3 days tops to deliver. 9 days later I get my gear which was way under-dosed Garbage! They were cheap, clear no name capsules which felt kind of light to me so I popped open a dbol 50mg capsule and measured the powder and it was only 10mgs! The same with proviron but even less was in the capsule! It was like a fee grains! He tells me it's really pure, no cut or fillers that's why they were small! The gear was crap!

I have seen juicepal make some outrageous claims about his gear and the people he sells to. Clearly all powders come from the same source and JP cuts it and attempts to make more money from newbies and inexperienced members of ASF and Meso. Be warned these products and junk. I doubt I'm the forst one to be scammed by juicepal.


----------



## Jin (Sep 14, 2018)

What did you expect from an outfit called “JuicePal”?

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Sorry bud.. unfortunately that’s the risk peopel take when ordering from someone they don’t know. That source has a few bad reviews on GH15 and I believe AB if I remember right.


----------



## Marc moscone (Sep 14, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Try juiceazon next time.


Scammed by Juicepal​OK thanks,  I was just searching for a good domestic source with quality gear and quick delivery.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 14, 2018)

Marc moscone said:


> OK thanks,  I was just searching for a good domestic source with quality gear and quick delivery.



He wasn’t turning you on to a source it was a joke lol


----------



## Mythos (Sep 15, 2018)

Ask him in what universe you can get 50mg of drug out of 10mg of powder, because top physics minds would like to know


----------



## big_wolf_Gang (Dec 23, 2019)

Where did you know/hear of this juicepal guy? Was he recommended by any well respected members from any well know site? Even though the capsules were under-dosed, did you you try them out to see if any good result?


----------



## rawdeal (Dec 23, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> AASmazaon is offering free 2 day shipping...



ONLY because this old thread has been dredged up, I must correct the above.  It's 2 day shipping only if you order Primebolan.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 2, 2020)

Live & learn, through research always helps!

Here's another juicepal scamming post - https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25770-Juicepal-scamming-at-AB


----------



## JuicePal (Apr 27, 2020)

mugzy said:


> Juicepal is a well know cash hacker and should be avoided.


This  is also bullshit. I am not a well known cash hacker.  There was a guy that created a fake  website (completely fake)  so when people google me after buying my gear  from the local gym rat, they think the website is  mine and get scammed.  Only use me from reputable websites. Not random googled websites. 

ugbodybuilding.com/threads/25770-Juicepal-scamming-at-AB



Robdjents said:


> He wasn’t turning you on to a source it was a  joke lol


As you can tell, this kid is very stupid. It was obvious  the other guy was joking but he thought he was serious. Hopefully you  guys see the type of idiot i am dealing with...I don't remember him, but  if i gave someone an attitude they had it coming... 



Marc moscone said:


> The guy had attitude from the start. he took  his time with the order which he said domestic would take 3 days tops.
> 9 days later I get my gear which was way underdosed Garbage! They were  cheap no name capsules which felt kind of light to me so I popped open a  dball 50mg capsule and measured the powder and it was only 10mgs! The  same with proviron but even less! It was like a fee grains! He tells me  it's really pure, no cut or fillers that's why they were small! The gear  was crap!


What we have here is a stupid kid  that had his  feelings hurt by me. Sounds like you were pissed off that I called you  what you are... an idiot So now you post shit about my brand. Hence you  are not even a regular poster.

I had an attitude  because I am not desperate for business otherwise I  would never give you an attitude.  If I had no sales I would kiss your  ass and do everything I could to earn your repeat business. But that's  not the case. For example, if you send me 7 emails within a 24 hour  period, i will tell you to stop ****ing spamming me. Thats my attitude  yes. Stuff like this i have no patience for. Order from someone else.
If  you are an idiot I will let you know.   My goal is not to make as much  money as I can. Otherwise you would see me on more forums.... MESO, BOP,  AB, professional muscle (which i would be a guaranteed sponsor at which very few  sources are qualified for.)  

No where do I say nor have i ever said  t/a is" 3 days tops." Priority Mail alone is 2-3 days. It has always been 3-8 days.

 My gear is under-dosed garbage yet you have no lab results or photos to  prove it. Yet some of the most known and professional bodybuilders order  from me. That's right they pay me, which I'm ashamed of myself for  allowing them to do.. People that high up should be given it for free.  I'm ashamed of myself when i charged some serious legends  that have  ordered from me... 

Also, I never sold dbol at 50 mg. It has  always been 25 mg. Do you have photos of you opening my capsules that  show its 10 mg on a scale. Complete bullshit. Why would you even order  dbol from me if you have a a .001 G scale at home.  why don't you order  dbol raws yourself ? Because you are full of complete shit.

There is not a single domestic source that does more verified HPLC tests than me.


----------



## CantTouchThis (Apr 27, 2020)

JuicePal said:


> My gear is underdosed garbage yet you have no lab results or photos to  prove it. Yet some of the most known and professional bodybuilders order  from me. Thats right they pay me, which im ashamed of myself for  allowing them to do.. People that high up should be given it for free.  Im ashamed of myself when i charged some serious legends  that have  ordered from me...
> 
> There is not a single domestic source that does more verified HPLC tests than me.



Ah yes, the legendary JuicePal! I remember Mike O'Tren and Dexter Jackson mentioning you last week when I was lifting 800lb on bench for reps at Eddie Hall's gym.

Nice intro


----------



## JuicePal (Apr 27, 2020)

You make funny jokes.But ironically what i say is true. 
ugbodybuilding.com/forums/79-Bodybuilding-News-Competitions
This section has a lot of posts about high profile bodybuilders, but going through the section briefly i see quite a few of my clients on there.

 So can I get an agreement between you that If i get a moderator and Admin of this site to verify what i just said above that ATLEAST 1 bodybuilder mentioned on the first page on your bodybuildingnews section that orders from me, to ban you? Do you agree? 

Let me know  so I can speak to the mod or admin privately to confirm the above. I would like an agreement between the moderator/admin.   As long as their agreement, and the admin posts publicly that he agrees to bann you if i am right i will spend the time. I mean if you go on the forum source on i can link you to the post where a client placed within top 3 in Olympia . 

And for the record, i am no way disrespecting this site, I only came here to defend myself since the OP was talking out his ass. I mean his story does not make sense. 3 days tops, and my 50 mg dbol(which in ever sold ) was actually 10 mg because it is pure? wtf?  Only here to defend myself between a 5 poster that had his feelings hurt because i gave him an attitude for most likely being a dumbass.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 15, 2021)

Damn. You back again? Tenacious, aren't you?


----------



## Adrenolin (Apr 15, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Damn. You back again? Tenacious, aren't you?



No, you bumped a year old thread (well a year since the last time juicebuddy posted) lol


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 15, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> No, you bumped a year old thread (well a year since the last time juicebuddy posted) lol



Oops! It popped up in my feed and I saw the month. I didn't even look at the year!

My bad.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 16, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Oops! It popped up in my feed and I saw the month. I didn't even look at the year!
> 
> My bad.



Its relevant. I was going back and forth with jp on another site about how I didn't really care but that I also didn't believe that he has Hollywood A listers as clients to go along with 7 of the top 10 Olympia finishers this last year as clients. When I asked him if he thought it wise to be as needy for attention as he is being a domestic source?

 I asked him if he was considering a rebrand for security reasons. You can only snub your nose at LE for so long before they take notice...and then place an order in an Undercover capacity. Then its just a matter of time. Jp has been known to post photos of luxury sports cars with his JP name sewn in the custom seats. Proceeds from his illegal drug operation. Purple Panda has done the same stuff. Difference is Panda is an ex pat living in China who knows he is never coming back to the states. Ever. Jp is here. To full of false pride with an ego that won't allow him to keep quiet. He screams "Look At Me!!"

Jp told me that LE has better things to do than bother him or his customers. I mentioned that the Community isn't short on Federal or State level busts. Then he tells me that with the # of LE members on his customer list he isn't concerned. That implies that LE will look the other way or give him the "heads up" if his name comes up in a LE briefing. He is aggressive and comes across as a guy abusing stimulants. I told him as much.
I predict by June 2022 JP will join the ranks of other busted sources. I don't wish that on anyone but some people have a destiny that can't be undone.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 16, 2021)

I...JuiceTrain, the official name holder of Juice have no affiliations with these off brand juicies...

please continue...


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 16, 2021)

How did that old tv commercial for MasterCard go ... was it something like this?

"Endless posts from or about a source unknown to many on UG  ...........  meh."

"*One* post from someone with a broad perspective on our community  ...........  Priceless."



biggerben692000 said:


> Its relevant  . . .


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2021)

He is a cocky SOB- seen his ramblings on meso.  His products may indeed be good but like you said he is quite mouthy and Im sorry but I just dont believe that Phil Heath and the last few Olympia winners are his clients, but I am a pessimist ya know.........


biggerben692000 said:


> Its relevant. I was going back and forth with jp on another site about how I didn't really care but that I also didn't believe that he has Hollywood A listers as clients to go along with 7 of the top 10 Olympia finishers this last year as clients. When I asked him if he thought it wise to be as needy for attention as he is being a domestic source?
> 
> I asked him if he was considering a rebrand for security reasons. You can only snub your nose at LE for so long before they take notice...and then place an order in an Undercover capacity. Then its just a matter of time. Jp has been known to post photos of luxury sports cars with his JP name sewn in the custom seats. Proceeds from his illegal drug operation. Purple Panda has done the same stuff. Difference is Panda is an ex pat living in China who knows he is never coming back to the states. Ever. Jp is here. To full of false pride with an ego that won't allow him to keep quiet. He screams "Look At Me!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2021)

only after a forensic audit by Cyber Ninjas will I believe you :32 (19):


JuiceTrain said:


> I...JuiceTrain, the official name holder of Juice have no affiliations with these off brand juicies...
> 
> please continue...


----------



## lifter6973 (May 31, 2021)

Word, BB69 knows his shit.


rawdeal said:


> How did that old tv commercial for MasterCard go ... was it something like this?
> 
> "Endless posts from or about a source unknown to many on UG  ...........  meh."
> 
> "*One* post from someone with a broad perspective on our community  ...........  Priceless."


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 8, 2021)

I’m on JP test cyp and deca . I’m getting labs done in a few weeks then you will know lol .


----------



## Slicer (Sep 29, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> I’m on JP test cyp and deca . I’m getting labs done in a few weeks then you will know lol .


Any updates I tried him few months back I liked it should of got bloods but my buddy likes his stuff and gets bloods so I went with it


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 29, 2021)

Slicer said:


> Any updates I tried him few months back I liked it should of got bloods but my buddy likes his stuff and gets bloods so I went with it



My labs came back good and I sent all the gear I got off to jano and it all came back spot on.


----------



## Obscured78 (Sep 29, 2021)

I’ve used JP exclusively the last few years (except for some test from another source which I regret because it got tested and is underdosed; fell for the ole prices being too good to pass up and why would they skimp on test). Every product I’ve used did exactly what I wanted and expected it to do. Only exception was the EQ but I started that cycle two weeks before pandemic and the gyms shut down and my workouts for the next few months were at home in a sub par home gym. Should’ve just stopped and went on cruise. So can’t blame the gear. Anyhow, I do like JP. Until his gear stops doing for me what I want it to and/or I see some poor HPLC tests on his gear I’ll continue to use. Blood tests aren’t enough for me. Just my 2 cents which may be worth less than that around here since I am new but that won’t stop me from being honest based on my personal experience.


----------



## Slicer (Sep 29, 2021)

Obscured78 said:


> I’ve used JP exclusively the last few years (except for some test from another source which I regret because it got tested and is underdosed; fell for the ole prices being too good to pass up and why would they skimp on test). Every product I’ve used did exactly what I wanted and expected it to do. Only exception was the EQ but I started that cycle two weeks before pandemic and the gyms shut down and my workouts for the next few months were at home in a sub par home gym. Should’ve just stopped and went on cruise. So can’t blame the gear. Anyhow, I do like JP. Until his gear stops doing for me what I want it to and/or I see some poor HPLC tests on his gear I’ll continue to use. Blood tests aren’t enough for me. Just my 2 cents which may be worth less than that around here since I am new but that won’t stop me from being ave had used others





Obscured78 said:


> I’ve used JP exclusively the last few years (except for some test from another source which I regret because it got tested and is underdosed; fell for the ole prices being too good to pass up and why would they skimp on test). Every product I’ve used did exactly what I wanted and expected it to do. Only exception was the EQ but I started that cycle two weeks before pandemic and the gyms shut down and my workouts for the next few months were at home in a sub par home gym. Should’ve just stopped and went on cruise. So can’t blame the gear. Anyhow, I do like JP. Until his gear stops doing for me what I want it to and/or I see some poor HPLC tests on his gear I’ll continue to use. Blood tests aren’t enough for me. Just my 2 cents which may be worth less than that around here since I am new but that won’t stop me from being honest based on my personal experience.


I agree as I am also new here so don't matter what I say but like a honest review and give credit where it's due


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 29, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> My labs came back good and I sent all the gear I got off to jano and it all came back spot on.


Well, how about letting us in on those results? Posting them for other members to view is what we call "Doing the Community a solid". The blood work is for you and doesn't help the rest of us...UNLESS you have established a baseline by pulling blood when you had nothing in your system gear wise. 
Then blood results after running pharm/human grade Testosterone  so we all know that the gear was a legit mg/ml. Then, finally, blood results after running ugl test at that same amount you ran the pharmacy grade gear at to compare. Those results should closely mirror your results when you were on the pharm grade test.
That's assuming your protocol was one accepted by the Community. HPLC testing by Jano is the end all. That's the one that we need and the one that will find us all in your debt. Thank you in advance for your assistance!


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 29, 2021)

Jp hasn’t done me wrong yet . Great service , great product. I’ve got my next cycle ready to go all from Jp except the gh . Test cyp primo mast e and some winny for icing on that shred cake . Ima be veins on veins . I’m already a vascular guy . This shit is gonna send me next level. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 29, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Jp hasn’t done me wrong yet . Great service , great product. I’ve got my next cycle ready to go all from Jp except the gh . Test cyp primo mast e and some winny for icing on that shred cake . Ima be veins on veins . I’m already a vascular guy . This shit is gonna send me next level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does that mean "No"?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 29, 2021)

Slicer said:


> I agree as I am also new here so don't matter what I say but like a honest review and give credit where it's due


That's the beauty of HPLC testing! The results are the results. New, old, ghey, straight...#'s don't lie like people do.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 29, 2021)

I hear their 200 ml primo is awesome, when they can keep it stocked...


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 29, 2021)

j2048b said:


> I hear their 200 ml primo is awesome, when they can keep it stocked...



It is . Best I have used . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 30, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> Does that mean "No"?


99% of the time people lie on the internet. As the old saying goes, the proof is in the pudding but he ain't putting up the pudding.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 30, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Jp hasn’t done me wrong yet . Great service , great product. I’ve got my next cycle ready to go all from Jp except the gh . Test cyp primo mast e and some winny for icing on that shred cake . Ima be veins on veins . I’m already a vascular guy . This shit is gonna send me next level.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In for the jano results…… bring em on


----------



## Obscured78 (Sep 30, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> It is . Best I have used .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long did you run his primo for and at what dose?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2021)

The second a source acts cunty tell him to suck your fat cock .. I LIVE BY THIS RULE


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 30, 2021)

These are my results from my last order . I plan on sending out the next stuff I have as well. And I’m getting blood done next week . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 30, 2021)

Btw jano is worth every penny . The entire process was flawless and I was highly impressed they got each sample correct . This was my first time doing this type of testing . Before I found out about this I was using roid test and quickly found out how unreliable that was . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> These are my results from my last order . I plan on sending out the next stuff I have as well. And I’m getting blood done next week .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it me or that looks just about perfect ?


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 30, 2021)

They are perfect lol that’s why i ordered a bunch of shit after and stocked up . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 30, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> They are perfect lol that’s why i ordered a bunch of shit after and stocked up .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Remember a lab is only as good as the last batch tested and I would never call a lab perfect. 

But thanks for sharing the results most people wouldn’t have even bothered testing.


----------



## Mighty-Mouse (Sep 30, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Btw jano is worth every penny . The entire process was flawless and I was highly impressed they got each sample correct . This was my first time doing this type of testing . Before I found out about this I was using roid test and quickly found out how unreliable that was .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jano has always done me right


----------



## Obscured78 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hopefully that primo is same batch I recently got from him; will be my first go with primo.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Is it me or that looks just about perfect ?


He had a guy by the name of Sponx react poorly to his Sustanon. The guy posted super shitty bloods on ASF and the JPal Calvary came up and began saying great results until someone pointed out how horrible they were, then the Calvary started listing excuses.
The Sponx guy said he would send samples to Jano.
He posted pics of the samples he was shipping and lined up the samples next to the corresponding products for the picture. First shady move.
Then it essentially took over a month to get to Jano. Sponx posted on ASF he sent to a middle man to send to Jano but then when questioned backtracked and said no, he sent straight to Jano. He provided alleged emails between him and JPal that were supposed to prove he indeed did send straight to Jano. Not surprisingly, the results came back near perfect.
I don't buy it. Shady from the very beginning.  Of course everyone at ASF ate it up and said, yeah, glad we got that sorted out. JPal is the best ever. Oh and on Meso don't forget he claims to be the source for Olympia contenders. No lies here.


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2021)

Mighty-Mouse said:


> Remember a lab is only as good as the last batch tested and I would never call a lab perfect.
> 
> But thanks for sharing the results most people wouldn’t have even bothered testing.


FYI, I have stolen a few lines from you for when people ask for sources or ask about a source
1) A lab is only as good as their last batch
2) I don't vouch for any lab or give a lab a gtg

I believe in pulling bloods and HPLC but I always say the best way to know for sure about a lab is personal trial and error.
For those who sing JPal's praises, I get it if they have had good experiences.
From what I have seen though and the way JPal came across on Meso, my gut says he is shady AF.


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 30, 2021)

Well the test numbers don’t lie . Plenty of sources have ups and downs . Or can’t please every customer . I’ve been testing his gear the entire time I’ve been using it . I’m no Jp advocate. Just stating my experience . Take it for what you will . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 30, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> Well the test numbers don’t lie . Plenty of sources have ups and downs . Or can’t please every customer . I’ve been testing his gear the entire time I’ve been using it . I’m no Jp advocate. Just staying my experience . Take it for what you will .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know man.  I was not singling you out.  Like MM said, thanks for posting and sharing because most people do not bother getting testing like you have.


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 30, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> I know man. I was not singling you out. Like MM said, thanks for posting and sharing because most people do not bother getting testing like you have.



Well I don’t wana use fake or under dosed garbage . If I’m gonna take the risk I wana know I’m atleast getting what I paid for . Health wise and for the money spent . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capthowdy (Sep 30, 2021)

This was my result during my last cycle on 500mg test cyp . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlleyFox (Oct 27, 2021)

Capthowdy said:


> This was my result during my last cycle on 500mg test cyp .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's about right for 500mg test.


----------

